# hemp oil???



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a severely autistic stepson who comes over every other weekend. He is extremely demanding. He is 10, but we have to watch him like he is a 2 year old. He pees everywhere, poops everywhere, breaks things, screams, laughs hysterically, turns on anything electric, slaps me, and I can go on and on....

His mother took him off his meds because his hands were shaking, and any calm behavior went out the window. 

This weekend she sent him over with a bottle of hemp oil (marijuana is legal in my state, but for adults). This bottle does not have an THC in it.

The problem I have is I am a public school teacher with my own children. I am not entirely sure this is legal. I told my husband I don't want to know about it and I don't want it in my house. He gave it to him anyways (it's not even working...)

But I am not sure if I can get in trouble for this...


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

lol...I buy hemp oil at my grocery store...its made from pressed hemp seeds....nothing remotely illegal about it and its an excellent dietary supplement. I use it for salads and smoothies all the time.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp_oil


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

EnigmaGirl said:


> lol...I buy hemp oil at my grocery store...its made from pressed hemp seeds....nothing remotely illegal about it and its an excellent dietary supplement. I use it for salads and smoothies all the time.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemp_oil


Sweet! Thank you.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

I would sure be worried that it is safe for him, and would not want to give it to him unless I seen a prescription. You might have to look at your state laws regarding getting into trouble, but I do wonder why she would try to give him hemp oil without THC.


----------



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

It's not working...at all...he may as well be on olive oil. The screaming is getting way too much right now. I'm losing my mind. He is seriously out of control.


----------



## EnigmaGirl (Feb 7, 2015)

> Sweet! Thank you.


You're welcome. Is she trying to work on his diet? Or do you think she thought she was giving it to him for the THC?

I'm sorry for what you're dealing with. I have limited patience and would be struggling...I've been around autistic kids before and its hard when you just don't have a natural tolerance for the outbursts. Make sure you take a lot of breaks.


----------

